# Rapha Classic vs. Pro Team bib shorts?



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

Anyone familiar with the differences between Rahpa's "Classic" and "Pro Team" bib shorts?

The prices are just $10 difference...

http://www.rapha.cc/bib-shorts

Pro Team Bib Shorts | Rapha

...it would seem the technical merits of the Pro versions would make them superior, but given the close price one wonders if there's something to the Classic version?

Any advice specifically to either of these bib shorts is greatly appreciated!


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I have the Classics and the last two years of Rapha Condor bibs. The new Pro Team/Rapha Condor Sharp stuff is different from the older Team bibs I own. All of the Rapha bibs blow away everything else I've tried but Classics are my least favorite. The Classic back is more open. Less material is supposed to mean less heat but I find that more material means less movement. More material keeps everything in place. The new Team bibs have a shorter length and the pad is placed higher in the front. I'll give a review of the new Team bibs early next week.

Also the Rapha Condor Sharp bibs are on sale right now. The shorts are the same as the Pro Team's except for the team colors and logos.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

more then happy with their pro-team bibs. they're thinner, but absurdly comfortable in contrast to everything else i've ridden in - with the exception of assos.


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have last year's classic and Rapha/Condor team bibs. The difference to me was the opposite of limba's experience. The classic (to me) had more material on the back and shoulder straps whereas the team bibs had less (to be cooler?). I've also had issues with the shoulder straps slipping off on the team (less material so not enough strength to hold up?) but never on the classics. The chamois appear to be of the same quality/material and is definitely my first choice when I head out.


----------



## mkabar (Aug 20, 2011)

The Pro Team bibs are cut a little tighter than the classic. You my want to size up. They are also shorter in the leg. If you like your bibs skin tight like I do, the same size shouldn't be a problem.

The winter pro team bibs are the same length as the classic but have the roubaix fabric on the inside back leg for warmth.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I haven't gone riding in them yet but I know the Rapha Sharp Team bibs are nice. The thigh length is fine for me. Everything seems good. I bought med. bibs (the same as always) but a large jersey. I don't have a Schleck type body so going up one size worked great for me.


----------

